
Clever Hacks Give Google Glass Many Unintended Powers - marklabedz
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2013/07/17/202725167/clever-hacks-give-google-glass-many-unintended-powers
======
nikhilsaraf9
What are some of the cool "unintended powers" you would want from Google
Glass?

